# Have 11 unviewed movies on Sky+ box but they are blocked &  looking for 4 digit pin.



## Dubliner28 (11 Jun 2011)

Hey guys,

I have about 11 un-viewed recorded movies on the sky box all recorded from BBC/RTE etc.

They are all asking for a pin number to view. I have tired the last 4 digits of viewing card and 0000 but both have failed. 

We have other movies recorded from the same channels and these dont ask for pins?

Whats wrong? Any help??

Cheers


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2011)

If Sky can't identify the classification on the movie (which may not be registered with bbc/rte films) the sky+ box will ask for the PIN if you try to view it before 8pm or 9pm (can't remember which).

The PIN was most likely the last 4 digits of an older Sky card (the pin doesn't change when the card changes).

If you've got a sky account, you can log on to www.sky.com and retrieve your PIN.


----------

